
Ask HN: Anyone knows what ended with that TIFU story about Google? - oferzelig
I&#x27;m referring to this:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;tifu&#x2F;comments&#x2F;8kvias&#x2F;tifu_by_getting_google_to_ban_our_entire_company&#x2F;<p>The thread is locked for comments and there was no update since 17 days ago.
======
Garvey
Thread was updated with a response from Google Support:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/google/comments/8l231x/google_banne...](https://www.reddit.com/r/google/comments/8l231x/google_banned_an_entire_company_gsuite_accounts/dzf8cuq/)

